# Kimler Var > Kim Kimdir ? >  Yörük Ali Efe

## ceydaaa

yoruk-ali-efe_116791.jpgYörük Ali, 1895 yılında, Kavaklı, Sultanhisar, Aydında dünyaya geldi. Babası Sarıtekeli aşiretinden Abdi, annesi ise Atmaca aşiretinden Fatma idi. Henüz bebek yaşlarındayken babasını kaybetmesi üzerine annesi ile beraber büyüyen Yörüklü Ali, kendisine Atçalı Kel Mehmet Efeyi örnek alıyor ve büyüdüğünde Zeybek olmayı arzuluyordu.
1916 yılında Osmanlı Ordusuna alınan ve Kafkas Cephesinde Ruslarla savaşan Yörüklü Ali, Sarıkamış Trajedisinin ardından ordudan ayrıldı ve doğduğu köye geri döndü.

Askerden dönmesinin ardından Alanyalı Molla Ahmet Efe komutasında bulunan Zeybek grubuna katılarak bir süre Aydın dağlarında dolaşan Yörük Ali, Alanyalının bir çatışmada ölmesi üzerine grubun hakimiyetini ele alarak Yörük Başı anlamına gelen Efe ünvanına kavuştu.

15 Mayıs 1919 tarihinde Yunan Ordusunun İzmire çıkartma yapması ve bölgenin etrafını ele geçirmesi üzerine Ali Efe, aralarında Kıllıoğlu Hüseyin Efenin de bulunduğu pek çok Zeybeki bir araya toplayarak işgalci güçlere karşı direnişe başladı. 16 Haziran 1919 tarihinde Malgaçdaki tren istasyonunda bulunan Yunan güçlerine düzenledikleri sürpriz baskın sonucunda işgalcilere büyük kayıplar verdiren Zeybekler, Kurtuluş Savaşının ilk zaferini kazanmış oldular.

Yörük Ali Efe ve güçleri 1920 yılının Kasım ayına kadar gerilla savaşını sürdürdükten sonra Türk Silahlı Kuvvetlerine katılarak mücadeleyi burada sürdürdüler; Yörük Ali Efe ise albay rütbesini kazandı. Cumhuriyetin ilanından sonra ordudan istifa eden ve İzmire taşınan Ali Efe burada altı yıl yaşadıktan sonra Yenipazara taşındı ve hayatının sonuna kadar burada yaşadı.

Son Zeybeklerden birisi olan ve de Efelerin Efesi lakabıyla anılan Yörük Ali Efe, 1951 yılında geçirdiği bir araba kazası sonucunda ağır yaralandı ve de tedavi amacıyla gittiği Bursada hayatını kaybetti. Yenipazarda bulunan evinin bahçesine gömülen Ali Efenin yaşadığı ev, 2001 yılında müzeye çevrildi.

Yörük Alinin Türküsü

Şu Dalama'dan geçtin mi,

Soğuk da sular içtin mi

Efelerin içinde

Yörük de Ali'yi seçtin mi?

0 Hey gidinin efesi, efesi

Efelerin efesi

Şu Dalama'nın çeşmesi

Ne hoş olur içmesi

Yörük de Ali'yi sorarsan

Efelerin seçmesi

Hey gidinin efesi efesi

Efelerin efesi

Cepkenimin kolları

Parıldıyor pulları

Yörük de Ali geliyor

Açıl Aydın yolları

Hey gidinin efesi efesi

Efelerin efesi

----------

